# Russia long-range bomber flights near U.S. shores



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Russia plans long-range bomber flights near U.S. shores - CNN.com


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

It's international waters, US bombers do the very same thing but it's never in your newspapers. Putin is being an ass, same as Obama.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Doesn't mean they will fly in the gulf. Could be seeing what our reaction will be. Could be more playground taunting.
It's not like Russia is real honest.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I agree they are probably just testing reactions from the US. They are both asses, but they know what they are doing.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think we should start testing the new laser weapons in the gulf. Opps. I figure the USAF or Navy will be happy to shadow them. I wonder if the Russians airborne radar can pick up the F-22. Would that be a surprise. Completely out of nowhere, have a F-22 pull up along the side of one. "I'd pay a dollar to see that."


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I think we should start testing the new laser weapons in the gulf. Opps. I figure the USAF or Navy will be happy to shadow them. I wonder if the Russians airborne radar can pick up the F-22. Would that be a surprise. Completely out of nowhere, have a F-22 pull up along the side of one. "I'd pay a dollar to see that."


Alaska 2011


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I know that it costs us WAY too much, but damn that F-22 is bad ass.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't we have some AA missiles that need testing? WTF why buy targets when Russia would hand them over for nothing?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Let them fly their props. And yes we can have an accidental discharge if they come to close


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

"Getting intercepted since 1952"


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Doesn't mean they will fly in the gulf. Could be seeing what our reaction will be. Could be more playground taunting.
> It's not like Russia is real honest.


well they ought to do something with the base they reopened on Cuba. otherwise just a bit of waste don't you think


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The old "Bears" could be a decoy for Russia to test their new 'stealth' aircraft. while we worry about the 1950 vintage bombers they could be testing the newer aircraft.
I am sure more than one 'weather' satelite will be watching the skies from above.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

got intercepted but who knows if its just the screen you're expecting the Bears but then come the Grizzlies


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

As long as they stay out over international waters I'm OK with it we do it too. Seems Russia has been pushing the envelope by buzzing over bases, warships, crossing over FIR boundaries
without proper clearance or any clearance in some cases. Something seems to be up I don't think this is just an increase in some Recon, stay tuned!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

They have to get inside the 13.5 mile international border before they have to worry about being fired upon. The 200 mile limit isn't an "international" border so all we can do is go up and fly with them.


----------

